# Burkeen trencher parts?? Help



## Jsimmonizer (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a Burkeen B-16 trencher I am trying to find parts for but having no luck yet. I have called every equipment dealer in utah I can think of and no one knows who services Burkeen. Most have not even heard of them.
Any one else out there found a source for parts?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

maybe????

http://www.ballantineinc.com/inventory/trencher/burkeen/b16?id=3881-3749&op=view


----------



## Jsimmonizer (Apr 26, 2018)

They have some of the basic wear parts which is defiantly a good thing but not the more minor mechanical items.


----------

